# How tall to make 10x10 shed?



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a beginner attempting to construct a 10x10 shed on a concrete foundation in my back yard. I've been debating about what exact height to make my shed. I don't have any real requirements due to storage, so I wanted to pick a height that may reduce the need for work or materials.

8 foot high seemed to be a logical choice due to the typical sizes of sheathing. If I plan to finish the shed with siding, and want to cut down on materials and cuts, should I go exactly 8 foot with the wall height including plates? Or should I give some room one way or the other. I really wasn't sure. One side question, does the paneling cover the wall completely including plates or should a gap be left anywhere?

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

if extra height is not needed I'd go with a wall height of 8'-1 1/8". This uses a builder's stud which is pre-cut at 92-5/8" and (3) 2x plates (4-1/2") for an overall height of 8'-1 1/8". your 8' sheathing would be centered approximately on the top member of the double top plate and be about 3/8" up from the slab.

bottom plate would be preservative treated with sill sealer under it.

I'm sure you'll get lots of other options.

Good luck!


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

So it's acceptable to have sheathing above the slab? That was one of many areas I wasn't sure about...whether or not that should be tight or if it was desirable to have a gap.

Thanks.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

if the sheathing rests on the slab then it will wick water into the sheathing


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Makes sense. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is nice to provide some vents for the shed so it does not sweat with no way for moisture to escape. GB's approach makes sense otherwise. 

What kind of sheathing and siding, and roofing, were you planning?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this on a real foundation or on a slab?
I would use 92-5/8 in studs this way the inside wall would not be 4-1/2" to tall to use standard drywall.
Also if it is on a foundation not a slab you would have enough to run the sheathing past the foundation plate to seal out water and air.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Is this on a real foundation or on a slab?
> I would use 92-5/8 in studs this way the inside wall would not be 4-1/2" to tall to use standard drywall.
> Also if it is on a foundation not a slab you would have enough to run the sheathing past the foundation plate to seal out water and air.


Slab. Also, it's just a shed I did not plan to finish the inside.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Does not matter, think about it, if you have a bottom plate and two top plates then use an 8' 2 X 4 it's going to be 4-1/2" to tall for the plywood.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Does not matter, think about it, if you have a bottom plate and two top plates then use an 8' 2 X 4 it's going to be 4-1/2" to tall for the plywood.


 
Ok that makes sense. So for my own understanding, what is the difference between a true foundation and a slab?

Also for the slab case, what would be the ideal height of sheathing relative to the slab? Same question for the top plates?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the top of the slab is high enough from the soil --

Frame it so that the siding covers an inch or two of the slab---this looks good and allows the siding to drip off --and keeps water from sneaking inside of the slab.

You haven't mentioned the roof style--so I can't help much on the height of the walls---but if you over hang the slab---an 8 foot sheet will not cover an 8 foot wall----this is where frieze boards and other decorative trim comes into play.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture of this slab.
If it's just a slab on grade most likely your going to be running into some issues.
Waters going to come in under the walls and the sheathing and corner trims going to rot.
Only way a slab works out is if it was pored at least 6" above grade and formed to the correct size so the outside walls sit even with the outside edge of the slab and the sheathing runs past the slab by about 1".


----------



## distcab (Feb 22, 2011)

One other thing to consider is any city ordinances. Many towns have very specific requirements depending on the placement of the structure, so be on the safe side and look into that first. The last thing you want is to build the shed, then have the city knock on your door and tell you you're in violation.

Regards,
Brian
www.distinctivecabinetsllc.com


----------



## distcab (Feb 22, 2011)

One other thing to consider is any city ordinances. Many towns have very specific requirements depending on the placement of the structure, so be on the safe side and look into that first. The last thing you want is to build the shed, then have the city knock on your door and tell you you're in violation.

Regards,
Brian
www.distinctivecabinetsllc.com


----------

